# Arrival of das rhinestone fonts



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I was looking at the free webinars listing from DAS for May and noticed a class on 05/11/2010 for RHINESTONE FONTS. I called Tim and he told me that indeed the new RHINESTONE FONT package will begin shipping tomorrow . I've ordered mine and can't wait to see what it can do. Doing fonts has always been a major issue for me in doing custom designs. I didn't really ask how many or which fonts were in the package, I wanted to be surprised. However, I am looking forward to working the the DAS "pre-packaged" fonts to see how they compare to using the Funtime for doing fonts. More to come as soon as my package arrives


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

Cool very exciting! I am going to go do some research and see what I can find out about these new fonts! Please post pics of your new designs so we can all see!


----------

